# charger question for SE LiFePo4 cells



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Since you are in Europe, the only EU made charger that I am familiar with is Zivan NG3.

Search on Zivan Web site for a local Zivan dealer in your area, to minimize shipping cost.

I am using Zivan NG3 with my LiFePo4 pack and it works great with my BMS too!


----------



## WarpedOne (Jun 26, 2009)

> I am using Zivan NG3 with my LiFePo4 pack and it works great with my BMS too!


Which BMS do you have?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

WarpedOne said:


> Which BMS do you have?


This one

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/custom-made-bms-lifepo4-pack-32464.html


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

bmsbattery.com has cheap high power chargers that supposedly work well, but I do not think they interact with a BMS.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks.
The Zivan NG3 is about $1250,- (€860,-) at 2160Watts.
A somewhat comparable charger from bmsbattery/eCityPower.com, for example EP-K 1800Watts, would be $291,- (€200,-) plus shipping.
That would be a quater from Zivan ... but my stomach says me:"Are you sure?" 
Has anyone experience with one of these "cheap" chargers?
I don't want to ruin my new $6000,- Batteries because of saving money at the wrong side ...


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

There is a big thread over at endless-sphere and everyone over there has had positive experiences: http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=9054


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

jorhyne said:


> *bmsbattery.com *has cheap high power chargers that supposedly work well, but *I do not think they interact with a BMS*.


Well that is ironic.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

You get what you pay for, I guess. I wouldn't mind their smaller chargers for a bike or a scooter, but it takes a lot more quality to run 2kW power circuit every night for several hours and expect it last for years and not burn your house down.

I don't want to bash a product I have not seen in person, but I seriously doubt you can get a high quality 2kW charger for $300.

Yes, Zivan is expensive and a bit overpriced IMHO, but its excellent quality, proven by many years of service and can be trusted.

P.S. Look at the DIY PFC charger thread here, they counted about $300 in parts alone, good quality parts that is...

just my $.02


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

Most people's experiences over at endless-sphere do seem to be for the sub $200 chargers...you just have to decide if the risk reward is worth it. You can spend $300 on a controller that might work, or spend $1200 and get a product you know will work. Even if the cheapo one fails the most you spend is $1500 total but if it doesn't you have saved $900. I'm sure everyone here would have differing opinions on which strategy might be better.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't want cheap "crap"  But I also don't want to pay too much for something, that has the same quality and features as a cheaper one.
Meanwhile the Zivan is available for several years and surely a great charger.
But there must be a company out there whitch wants to invite a cheaper but also great charger. At least I hope so 

Another hint from a EV-driver is a charger from China:
http://www.hztiecheng.com/showproduct_e.asp?id=368
Elcon (?) TCCH-XXXX 3KW HF/PFC Battery Charger
This one would cost $420 (€600) incl. shipping ... not so much less.


When I decide to buy me a Zivan NG3, what would I have to set up, so the charger can do his best job 
Is there a potentiometer or do I have to solder some components?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

brainzel said:


> Another hint from a EV-driver is a charger from China:
> http://www.hztiecheng.com/showproduct_e.asp?id=368
> Elcon (?) TCCH-XXXX 3KW HF/PFC Battery Charger
> This one would cost $420 (€600) incl. shipping ... not so much less.


Elcon is a new charger, I almost bought it for my EV, same people at Zivan USA sell this charger along with Zivan. It seems to be comparable with Zivan as far as features, although lacks internal cooling fans, but its dual voltage. Its a bit cheaper than Zivan here is US, but not enough cheaper to seriously compete with NG3, IMHO.

Both of these chargers come programmed for your specific pack voltage, you must specify it when you buy it. There are no user controls at all.


Jorhyne, I would agree with you if all there was at stake was a cost of a failed charger, but the stake is much higher in case of a charger, since charger failure would occur at night, when no one is watching, and it can destroy your entire EV and the house along with it. When motor controller fails you are right there to take action and in most cases it just burns out and makes some harmless smoke, but can you sleep well at night knowing that you have 2kW "cheapo" charger running?


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, 2:1 final score for the Zivan 
Thanks


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: charger question for SE LiFePo4 cells (Zivan NG3)*

One last question, before I place my Zivan NG3 order:

Zivan need the Voltage for my battery-pack.

38 SkyEnergy cells (3,2V) charged up to 3,8 Volts -> 144,4V

Is this the voltage which Zivan needs to prepare my charger?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

*Re: charger question for SE LiFePo4 cells (Zivan NG3)*



brainzel said:


> One last question, before I place my Zivan NG3 order:
> 
> Zivan need the Voltage for my battery-pack.
> 
> ...


It depends on what your BMS will shunt at. You want charger's max voltage to be the same as BMS shunting voltage. Usually its 3.8V per cell, but could be different on different BMS systems.

My BMS shunts at 3.8V and my Zivan is set to 152V with 40 cells.


----------

